# Used Boss straight blade with mount and wiring for an 04 Dodge



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

A friend of mine just had the plow installed late last winter and now wants to sell it.
He bought it used and had a new mount and wiring installed last winter.
The plow is a few years old, but was only used for a personal use. There's barely any wear on the original cutting edge.

He's selling his Dodge and the buyer doesn't want it, so it will be sold at a very reasonable price.

It's in the Milwaukee area.
I'll try to get some pics.


----------



## VnDrWLawnCare (Jan 27, 2000)

What size and model blade? If it’s still available some pictures would be great.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

VnDrWLawnCare said:


> What size and model blade? If it's still available some pictures would be great.


8' super duty blade. 
I gotta see if he still has it .


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Here are pics of the plow, mount and wiring. 
He's asking $3500 for everything.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

EWSplow said:


> Here are pics of the plow, mount and wiring.
> He's asking $3500 for everything.
> View attachment 225819
> View attachment 225821
> ...


Out here people would ask over 5 for that.


----------

